# Spare Trio 12....



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a spare Trio 12 driver with a couple of plate amps (300W eD and a 240W Dayton) kicking around. I had the Trio in a sonosub, but dismantled it last year. 

Looking for options on a new build. Maybe something like a tapped horn or something exotic. Are there any pre-existing builds/plans kicking around?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There's a horn design available for the TRIO12 here:

http://creativesound.ca/pdf/TRIO12Horn.pdf


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet, where do we get the design? I already have the driver.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Contact Bob at CSS.


----------

